# Has anyone received their security clearance lately...



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

..., I'm going on six months.


----------



## ManCityblue (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep, got mine recently ... took about 4 days as its an automated process


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

2 months here...


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

ManCityblue said:


> Yep, got mine recently ... took about 4 days as its an automated process


Wow, ...4 days. I wish my process would automate a little faster.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

ashburn said:


> 2 months here...


Abu Bakar?


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Star_Psy said:


> ..., I'm going on six months.


6 months seems long just for the CID clearance... As I recall, mine came through late last year within 3 months or so from the tentative offer date.


----------



## Ceaser (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi guys and girls. I'm ceaser from S.A. kind of need help finding accommodation.


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ceaser said:


> Hi guys and girls. I'm ceaser from S.A. kind of need help finding accommodation.


Welcome.

1) Notice that the forum is divided into threads. You stand a much better chance of getting somebody to notice your post (in a good way) by posting in an existing relevant thread. If you cannot find an existing relevant thread, create your own. The "search" function is your friend.

2) Be more specific. "kind of need help finding accommodation" will probably not be enough. Where are you looking to live? What is your budget? What type of accommodations are you looking for? etc etc etc


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Abu Bakar?


Yup


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I got my SC after 7 months. This is working for ADNOC Onshore. After 6 months I had pretty much given up hope as reading these forums everyone has easily got theirs within 6 months. So it was a very nice surprise for me


----------

